# what is it like on costa almeria & costa calida ?



## paul44 (May 19, 2009)

Hi still doing research on potential places to rent and wondered if anyone lives in or nearby these 2 regions and can give me a heads up on town's that would be good to rent in we are looking for places that have good public transport links and bars and shops within walking distance and reasonable prices for monthly renting.

not bothered about schools as our kids are grown up but would like to try and get a balance between somewhere where we can go and have a good night out and chill during the day


cheers


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

paul44 said:


> Hi still doing research on potential places to rent and wondered if anyone lives in or nearby these 2 regions and can give me a heads up on town's that would be good to rent in we are looking for places that have good public transport links and bars and shops within walking distance and reasonable prices for monthly renting.
> 
> not bothered about schools as our kids are grown up but would like to try and get a balance between somewhere where we can go and have a good night out and chill during the day
> 
> ...


Best advice anyone can give you, is that you need to go and see what you like.

Saying that, many people seem to like Torrox, Torre, Nerja and Almunecar


Dave :ranger:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

paul44 said:


> Hi still doing research on potential places to rent and wondered if anyone lives in or nearby these 2 regions and can give me a heads up on town's that would be good to rent in we are looking for places that have good public transport links and bars and shops within walking distance and reasonable prices for monthly renting.
> 
> not bothered about schools as our kids are grown up but would like to try and get a balance between somewhere where we can go and have a good night out and chill during the day
> 
> ...


Most of the costas and tourist resorts have all the things you want and more. But as Dave says, you should come over and take a look.

"Owdoggy" one of the forum members has moved to that region recently and he seems very happy!!! Have a look at his posts or see if he gives his verdict when he's next on

Jo xx


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> Most of the costas and tourist resorts have all the things you want and more. But as Dave says, you should come over and take a look.
> 
> "Owdoggy" one of the forum members has moved to that region recently and he seems very happy!!! Have a look at his posts or see if he gives his verdict when he's next on
> 
> Jo xx


Somebody call?

Don't know much about the Costas but here (near Arboleas) we think it's brilliant ( if a little too brit expaty at times ) but unfortunately it doesn't have many of the things you're after (we have a bar within walking distance tho' ......most important) so sorry, can't help you much I'm afraid.
Best advice I can give is get yersels over here & see as many places as you can and, most importantly, talk to people!! A good chinwag is worth hours in front of a screen
Best of luck to you:yo:


Doggy


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> Somebody call?
> 
> Don't know much about the Costas but here (near Arboleas) we think it's brilliant ( if a little too brit expaty at times ) but unfortunately it doesn't have many of the things you're after (we have a bar within walking distance tho' ......most important) so sorry, can't help you much I'm afraid.
> Best advice I can give is get yersels over here & see as many places as you can and, most importantly, talk to people!! A good chinwag is worth hours in front of a screen
> ...


You always sound so chirpy Doggy! its lovely to see and hear ! :clap2:


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> You always sound so chirpy Doggy! its lovely to see and hear ! :clap2:


I get called many things but "Chirpy" isn't usually one of them



Chirpy ............ er ............ Doggy


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> You always sound so chirpy Doggy! its lovely to see and hear ! :clap2:



yes I always think that too, he's lovely isnt it he!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> yes I always think that too, he's lovely isnt it he!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Oh please! :bolt:

I'm supposed to be the hard drinkin', moody, bikin', rocker type ................ not bloody chirpy & lovely!:confused2:




Doggy


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> Oh please! :bolt:
> 
> I'm supposed to be the hard drinkin', moody, bikin', rocker type ................ not bloody chirpy & lovely!:confused2:
> 
> ...


ha ha ha ! be grateful Doggy .... enjoy the praise ! Xtreme would love it if we thought he so chirpy and lovely Im sure .... but that aint ever gonna happen !!!! :hail: lol


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> ha ha ha ! be grateful Doggy .... enjoy the praise ! Xtreme would love it if we thought he so chirpy and lovely Im sure .... but that aint ever gonna happen !!!! :hail: lol



hhhmmm, you say that Sue, but I had the "pleasure"... yes, the pleasure(!!) of speaking to Xtreme on the phone last night and what a poppet!! Not a bit like the grumpy tart he makes out to be!!!! Apart from the very stron welsh accent he was really sweet, nice and very funny.... If I didnt think it would go to his headI'd say he had a sexy voice!!!!... not as sexy as Steves, but not far off LOL:

Jo xxxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

jojo said:


> hhhmmm, you say that Sue, but I had the "pleasure"... yes, the pleasure(!!) of speaking to Xtreme on the phone last night and what a poppet!! Not a bit like the grumpy tart he makes out to be!!!! Apart from the very stron welsh accent he was really sweet, nice and very funny.... If I didnt think it would go to his headI'd say he had a sexy voice!!!!... not as sexy as Steves, but not far off LOL:
> 
> Jo xxxx


Well actually .... without breaching any confidentiality agreement here ... I also spoke to him a couple of weeks ago on a work related issue .... and he was polite, funny, charming and informative! But dont tell him I said that ! :behindsofa:

and Steve has a sexy voice ??????


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> Well actually .... without breaching any confidentiality agreement here ... I also spoke to him a couple of weeks ago on a work related issue .... and he was polite, funny, charming and informative! But dont tell him I said that ! :behindsofa:
> 
> and Steve has a sexy voice ??????


We'll have to start up an "xtreme" fan club!!!!!!!!! 


yes steve sounds sexy too (ssshh, we dont want him to feel left out do we!!!)


Jo xxx


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

jojo said:


> We'll have to start up an "xtreme" fan club!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> yes steve sounds sexy too (ssshh, we dont want him to feel left out do we!!!)
> ...



Oh no, Jo, dont encourage them! You dont want it to go to their heads (or anywhere else for that matter), do you? Better to keep their egos firmly in check.


----------

